# have you seen it



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have been curious to wonder if anyone has sen the Autocruise Mustang out on the road or on a site within the last couple of years.
as previous owners we are surprised not to have seen it on our travels.
any viewings, you cannot miss it, large silver beast with horses on the side.  

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Hi

Was that a six wheeler or am I mixing it up with something else?

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

wondering still if anyone has had a sight of this model.has been recently sold again so it is on its 3rd owner now.You can hardly miss it or not recognise it.

cabby


----------

